
Show HN: Custom-fit glasses – sized by a 3D face scan, from any iPhone - guesto
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/topology-eyewear-2
======
guesto
Our project is now live on Product Hunt! Please check it out (free download)
and let us know what you think.

Feedback / comments / questions very welcome either here on on Product Hunt.
Thanks!

